# amplificador de voltaje duda



## totung (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola espero me puedan ayudar; estoy modificanto un carro de radio control en su funcion de luces direccionales, para esto tengo un voltaje de entrada que oscila entre los 800mV y 1.014V; y solo trae un led ambar por cada direccional. lo que quiero hacer es agregar 4 led ambar mas en paralelo (5 en total de 2.1v @10mA). debido a este voltaje no me enciende ninguna direccional y tengo entendido que para hacer un amplificador de voltaje se necesita un transistor NPN (mas una fuente alterna de voltaje yo quiero usar una pila de 9volts) y mi duda es sobre cual transistor usar, intente con el BC547B pero vi en el datasheet que el colector necesita una entrada de 2 volts, entonces no me sirve espero me puedan ayudar. Gracias.
PD. adjunto un diagrama ke me piratee de internet para explicarme mejor


----------



## pepechip (Abr 7, 2008)

hola
puedes utilizar el bc547, pero con otra configuracion.
sustituye el diodo que tienes en la base por una resistencia de 1K.
El emisor lo pones directamente a negativo
Los led junto con la resistencia limitadora los pones en el colector.

Los led no puedes ponerlos en paralelo, comprobaras que solamente se te enciende uno o dos como mucho.
puedes poner 2 o 3 en serie, o bien si los pones en paralelo, cada uno devera de llevar su propia resistencia limitadora.


----------



## totung (Abr 7, 2008)

asi puede ser?


----------



## totung (Jul 7, 2008)

que onda, oigan el diagrama si funciona en el simulador pero al momento de armarlo no funciona que pasa ahi? tengo el transistor bc547


----------



## El nombre (Jul 7, 2008)

El primer cirucuito funciona correctamente.
Lo que tienes es que calcular la tensión que te hace falta para que el transistor conduzca (que es bastante más elevada de la que tienes colocada en el ciruito)
Con sentantarte un ratito y calcular te irá al pelo.
Sin comentariios con el segundo circuito


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola.
Sí, ya haz armado el circuito, usa una pila de 1.5V como voltaje de entrada y mira si funciona el circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 7, 2008)

Puedes poner otro transistor del tipo darlintong que tiene una mayor beta, o bien montarle otro bc 547 delante, colector con colector emisor a base, así multiplicas la ganancia de corriente


----------



## totung (Jul 9, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Sí, ya haz armado el circuito, usa una pila de 1.5V como voltaje de entrada y mira si funciona el circuito.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 creo que no me he explicado bien la entrada de voltaje oscila entre 0 y 800-1.04 volts lo que quiero es hacer que enciendan mas leds esto es para las luces direccionales de una camioneta de radio control


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola totung.
Haz armado el circuito, si es así, ¿funciona?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zaiz (Jul 9, 2008)

De acuerdo al voltaje tan pequeño de entrada, este circuito te funcionaría:


----------

